# Meeting in Abu Dhabi?



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi All.
What about if we have planned to meet together at any place (cafe) here in Abu Dhabi...the objective to share our experience and socializing
what do u think?


----------



## cristihed (Aug 10, 2010)

hey i think is a good ideea. i will move soon to abu dhabi and I will like to know people,
Cris


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

great...so we are 2 ....I hope to get more people to arrange something


----------



## butlerferoz (Aug 14, 2010)

Mohammed-Awaad said:


> great...so we are 2 ....I hope to get more people to arrange something


Well guyz count me in.............sounds like a fabulous idea


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

so we are 3
another 3 and we will decide place and time


----------



## cristihed (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking forward to meet you guys!


----------



## butlerferoz (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok dat is all gud with me..........looking foward to meeting wit u guyz soon!


----------



## WoodyUSSE (Aug 30, 2010)

So did this get-together ever happen? I'll be in AD starting tomorrow and would love to meet people not from my work. I'm up for just about anything--let's do this!


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

I am ready guys...just specify time and place and I am ready


----------



## butlerferoz (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello Buddies
We almost done with the fasting, so anytime after the 10th Sept would be great.
Preferable over the weekend. Looking forward to c u guyz!


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Great...
so we will decide the time and date after Ramdan


----------



## butlerferoz (Aug 14, 2010)

cool


----------



## STUBRUX (Aug 31, 2010)

count me in, not yet there, but won't take long ...


----------

